# My Thai girl...



## dirtyolsouth (Dec 7, 2009)

Happy Holidays fellow MPers!:ciao:

Zipflipper!  This one's for YOU!  I've been getting excited about a plant I've got growing and she's finally starting to s-l-o-w-l-y turn the corner and looking more like the real deal every day.  I bought some amazingly potent Mex Brown Schwag last spring before my grow room was yielding.  It was the last sack I spent money on since too...  But this weed had a Thai taste, very similar to loose Cali grown Thai bud I had access to for many years in the late 70's and early 80's and then it was gone...  poof!  Thanks Ronald Reagan!:rant:

Anyhoo...   This scwag wasn't very seedy at all, it was very rich with a sweet pungent Thai spicy taste and when I looked at it the buds were covered in amber trichs.  I thought this must have been some amazing bud and still was despite being abused at harvest, having no proper cure and then subjected to compression for storage and export.  I poked away about 20 or so of those beans and this fall I popped 4 of them off, getting only one female.  Even though she came from bagseed, one thing I feel she has going for her is the fact that the plant the seeds came off of was more than likely grown outdoors in Mexico and was naturally pollenated by hopefully a male plant.  But I'm watching like a hawk for nanners... :hubba:

Here are some pic's of my "Thai" bagseed plant.  There are some early pics starting about a 2 and a half to 3 weeks into 12/12 and the more recent pic's are from a few days ago.  She's at about week 8 of 12/12.  I'm guessing she'll maybe have something finished up around New Year's or so...   Only time will tell!  She's been a bit of a challenge to figure out.  She's in a 3 gal pot with a mixture of Subcool Supersoil cut 50% in the bottom of the pot with a 75/25 mix of FFOF and Light Warrior.  She seems to like frequent feeding but very light.  She's been growing under my 1K HPS although I put her under my T5 to take a few pic's...

I'll update with some more pics as she gets closer to harvest... 

Happy Growing!


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Dec 7, 2009)

Here are pics from about a few weeks into 12/12 or so


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 7, 2009)

no pics buddy


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Dec 7, 2009)

Here she is about 8 weeks into 12/12... with a ways to go!


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Dec 7, 2009)

2Dog said:
			
		

> no pics buddy



:holysheep:


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 7, 2009)

very sativa does she smell spicy? the buds look better than I would have thought for shwagg.


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Dec 7, 2009)

Hi 2dog!

Yup... very spicy... 'Classic' Thai!  In the past I've had bagseed grows and although weed has never disappointed me it never turned out how the original dank was that it came out of or it came it very different than I imagined.  Over the years I've had a good half dozen very stable bagseed strains that I grew for years without any hermies so you never know...  And you never know what genetics are locked up inside of a bagseed.  The mystery is half the fun!  What's so unique to me about this bagseed plant is she is very Thai/Sativa looking, smelling, etc and so was the bud she came from...  2010 is looking better all the time!


----------



## legalize_freedom (Dec 7, 2009)

WOW man....that is nice and tric covered already...and you still have a long way to go...I will definately be interested in seeing the final outcome!  I love sativa's the way they look, the way they smell, and smoke...I just hate the way they grow...lol...she is beautiful!


----------



## Locked (Dec 7, 2009)

Very nice and very Sativa....can't wait to see this one finish up...


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Dec 7, 2009)

Thanx Hammy & LF!   I appreciate you stopping by and checking her out...


----------



## Tact (Dec 7, 2009)

Oh ****, its the Thai stick! Looking good man, Sativa for the win.


----------



## zipflip (Dec 8, 2009)

:aok: roght on dirty !!!
  thanks man.


> Zipflipper! This one's for YOU! I've been getting excited about a plant I've got growing and she's finally starting to s-l-o-w-l-y turn the corner and looking more like the real deal every day. I bought some amazingly potent Mex Brown Schwag last spring before my grow room was yielding. It was the last sack I spent money on since too... But this weed had a Thai taste, very similar to loose Cali grown Thai bud


 thai taste :huh:  
  wat is this particular taste (thai) taste like dos?  always herd the expression "thai taste" just have no idea wat thai tastes like  LOL>
  the sat dom i got also from one my very last bags of shwag i bought has a very lemony piney type smell more this go round.  last flowering she almost had like this cat pee smell and pine trees  LOL>



> one thing I feel she has going for her is the fact that the plant the seeds came off of was more than likely grown outdoors in Mexico and was naturally pollenated by hopefully a male plant. But I'm watching like a hawk for nanners...


 i too figured just the same with mine as well.
  i just cant see hermie trait being as common among outdoor grows as it is wit indoor either. and even if mine was pollinated form hermie ollen she still aint turned herm on me and im on round two flower wit mine.
  so are you plannin on revveggin her Dirty?
 im a keep reveggin my sat frog as many tiems as i can i think.
 or did ya get some clones off her erly on at all? 


> She's been a bit of a challenge to figure out.


 goin from growin indi's inside all year then to try and take on a sat dom is a lil :hairpull: for me too man.

wow dirty that very first pic looks just absolutely wild man. :hubba:


> In the past I've had bagseed grows and although weed has never disappointed me it never turned out how the original dank was that it came out of or it came it very different than I imagined. Over the years I've had a good half dozen very stable bagseed strains that I grew for years without any hermies so you never know... And you never know what genetics are locked up inside of a bagseed. The mystery is half the fun! What's so unique to me about this bagseed plant is she is very Thai/Sativa looking, smelling, etc and so was the bud she came from... 2010 is looking better all the time!


 AMEN !!!!! LOL :aok:  
man, i cant even begin to describe in words wat i feel when i see a sat dom in full bloom and just a wild mess like that dirty.  for real man. sat's are where its at for me , the buzz, the look, etc... im speechless man.
 i just got get off my duff and quit bein so intimidated  by sat's is all.
 but my froggs helpin me get my fet wet for sure.

 that things wild dirty :aok:
  thanks a bunch for sharrin the pix . :48:  

cant wait to see her finished up for sure.


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Dec 8, 2009)

Thanx alot Zip and Tact~!

Zip...  It's so hard to describe what a Thai taste is other than to say it's spicy sweet all at once.  No other strain tastes quite like a Thai and your sativa may have a bit of that twang to her too... :hubba:  I dont think I'll re-veg her.  I already have a clone 'mother' to keep the strain growing and I have a few other sativas on my horizons as well:  TGA Vortex, DNA Chocolope, GH Super Silver Haze & Super Lemon Haze & I also have a single DNA Lemon Skunk I'll probably run with the SSH and SLH together...   I plan on doing a long sativa grow from Feb til may.

Peace!


----------



## zipflip (Dec 8, 2009)

> I plan on doing a long sativa grow from Feb til may.


 I'll definately be watchin for it  :aok:
  but idk if i'd say she has a spicy flavr to her (my frog) the samples i clipped were sweet and lemony/piney. pretty much of that like pinesol. LOL


----------



## BBFan (Dec 8, 2009)

Mucho bonita bud sites me amigo!

Hey DOS!  How long you think you'll have to flower her?

Looking good so far- hope you get all the phenos you're hoping for!


----------



## monkeybusiness (Dec 8, 2009)

Wow, nice job. She's filling in great! Gonna be sweeeeeeet


----------



## leafminer (Dec 8, 2009)

Looks like weed from Guerrero state. You've got some Acapulco Gold there, DOS, I think!


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Jan 3, 2010)

leafminer said:
			
		

> Looks like weed from Guerrero state. You've got some Acapulco Gold there, DOS, I think!



Nice... I remember smoking plenty of Acapulco Gold and Columbian Gold when I was a teen.  

Well here she is... WHATEVER she is...   Harvest ready at almost 12 weeks. They're not the greatest pics but I just got back to town after being gone for the holidays for a week and I had lots to do last night so no time for a big production of a photo shoot but wow did she ever finish up nice.  She was about 15% amber when I left town and when I got back she was 40-50%+ amber and ready for the taking.  I picked a bud about 10 days ago and smoked it when I got home last night.  KILLER buzz and nice flavor despite no cure.  I think I'll get a good 4+ oz out of this plant in a 3 gal pot...:hubba:  

Peace!


----------



## OldHippieChick (Jan 3, 2010)

Oh wow - I love the color in that last shot. 
Congrats DOS. 
Good Smoking. 
hehehehe
OHC


----------



## leafminer (Jan 3, 2010)

Good harvest! Looks typical; a bit airy - that's normal with A.G. and my Oaxaca tends to that as well. Congratulations for producing so much from a 3 gallon pot.  :hubba:


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 3, 2010)

WOW man Beautiful!!  Glad you got home in one peice!


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Jan 3, 2010)

that is some SICK bud! beautiful, DOS


----------



## monkeybusiness (Jan 3, 2010)

man, i love the look of thai! and the smoke is a fantastic high. Congrats!!


----------



## Tact (Jan 4, 2010)

Badass.


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 4, 2010)

She's a very pretty girl...the kind u dont take home to motha... love color in the buds too looking frosty!


----------



## NorthernHoney (Jan 4, 2010)

She's gorgeous, I love the close ups with all the sugery crystals. Yummy.


----------



## Droopy Dog (Jan 4, 2010)

Beautiful!:holysheep: 

The last I had Thai was in 1972. No hint of it since.

PLEASE tell us that you took clones for future use.  

DD


----------



## leafminer (Jan 4, 2010)

A. Gold will go to 8 ft if given enough root space. A 10 gallon pot will do it. 
This is amusing because I also have a Mexican bag seed going. I hope it turns out as well.


----------



## IRISH (Jan 4, 2010)

2Dog said:
			
		

> She's a very pretty girl...the kind u dont take home to motha... love color in the buds too looking frosty!


 

ha ha ha...thats a plant only mama could love...and dos... ...

nice man...


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 4, 2010)

personally I dont like spicey tastes but I do have 5 super thai girls....hmmmm


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Jan 9, 2010)

Hi everyone...

thanks for stopping by and for all the cool comments... Yup I do have a mom/clone of her in the veg closet, LF.  I'll run her for a while for sure... This plant would have been a good 7 feet tall if I hadn't tied her up like a pretzel leafminer...   I flowered her at around a foot and she kept growing UP....  Eventually I bent around and tied down the main stems to the main stalk and as side shoots would get too long I'd bend them around and I interlaced them with another long branch from the other side of the plant...:hubba:  As she matured I untied the pretzel more and more and let the stems flop around to get more light to the buds from different angles.  

My harvest total was really close to dead on for my pre dry estimate:  4 oz's.... :yay:  As you can see I got about 115 grams of bud curing in that 1gal ziplock...  and I probably smoked about 5 grams or so so 120 grams is pretty respectable for a sat dom in a 3 gal pot...  Next time I'll go bigger and do even better now that I know what she likes and doesn't like and her growth tendencies...  Here are a couple of bud pics and my final tally....  The baggie weights around 11.5 grams....  The taste is really sweet and smoothe for having no cure... cant wait to taste her in about a month!

Peace!


----------



## T-rex (Jan 11, 2010)

I knew when I took your advice in this forum I was talking to the the right person.  Your pics prove you know what your talking about!  Simply awsome!!!

T-rex


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jan 27, 2010)

Cant wait to hear how she smokes, dirty. Taker ez!

7greeneyes


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Jan 27, 2010)

7greeneyes said:
			
		

> Cant wait to hear how she smokes, dirty. Taker ez!
> 
> 7greeneyes



Hey 7...

funny you should mention it today...   I had the day off so I treated myself to a wake-n-bake session with a nice bud that has had a cure for a little over 3 weeks and it is very smooth and has developed that distinctive spicy Thai taste I've known for so long.  The buzz is very nice... a very relaxing head high for such a pure sativa and a bit of a body buzz too...

I'm revegging her too... i'll take some pics and post them soon...   she looks like a Dr. Seuss mj plant....   about a half dozen buds hanging on two main stems completely bent over....   AND it's starting new veg growth....  I might even pick one of the buds off and dry it... it's gone almost a month longer.

Peace!


----------



## cmd420 (Jan 27, 2010)

very exotic!

I feel like I'm looking through a time warp looking at the pics on the first page..

Glad to see you made it home alright after the Christmas fiasco


----------



## leafminer (Jan 27, 2010)

Great looking bud, excellent! Glad to hear it has turned out so well.
My own is 2ft now and in full flower, I hope she turns out as well as yours did!


----------



## T-rex (Jan 27, 2010)

DOS, She is one evil looking lady!  Just looking at your pics of her I get a buzz.  How tall is she out of the 3 gal pot?  That's a lot of smoke from a 3 gal container.  Great grow!

T-rex


----------



## MikeOrganix (Jan 28, 2010)

Looks amazing!!!


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks for comments, everyone....

It was only about 3 feet tall T-Rex...   but that was because I bent it completely over.  If the branches would have been allowed to go UP it would have been 6-7 feet tall.  

I hope your sat turns out great LM...    Thanx Superbaby and Mike too...    Rock ON!

I just put up a post of the the plant revegging and you can see how the two remaining stems were bent...

Peace!


----------



## high before and after (Mar 13, 2010)

Wow, beautiful! I love Sativa highs, Those finished buds look so tasty. Very interesting how different marijuana strains grow...Thanks for the pictures!


----------



## PsyJiM (Mar 13, 2010)

GraTzZ bud very good looking plants !!!! :aok:


----------

